# Maumee conditions



## JimmyZ

The river is starting to ice up again from the turnpike bridge downriver towards downtown. It's high and only going to get higher as this snow melts. One thing I would think for sure is once the river drops to a good fishable level, there should definitly be fish in there with the rise of water. What do you all think?


----------



## CoolWater

IMHO water temp is the key. If it's low 30's I don't think it will necessarily do anything as far as driving fish... if water temps get 38 or better, preferrably 40.... then fish will come in... and I'll be right there after them!

Just my 2 cents, I could be wrong but that's my 'pattern' I always use for the run.


----------



## jojopro

I agree 100% with CoolWater on this one...temperature is the most critical element to getting eyes to push up into the river. Even with warmer air temperatures coming, I would imagine the river will be staying cold with all the snow melt. It's looking like a late start to this year's run.

John


----------



## swantucky

It probably won't start till like mid-May this year. I would not waste anytime down there untill then.lol


----------



## HOCKEY

For all of you thats wondering when the river run is going to start, I been 
fishinging the walleye run for over forty years, sold jigs down to river and taught fishing classes for the river only, and its the same every year, the 
water temp means nothing to start the run, two days after the water 
rises, the fish are in, first, middle or late stages of the run all the same,
you have to look for the mud bottoms first when the water is cold, small
white bass size heads, or 5/16 heads double tails, the females are allready
at bayshore powerhouse, use longer leads 4 to 6 ft. with slider sinker, all of you who wait on the temps to rise will miss some of the best fishing of the run.


----------



## hollandbass

I agree, water temp means little once the fish stage they wait for a blow out. It&#8217;s the same with steelies. The eyes are already staged as ive seen more than a few caught at the mouth, but they are not moving much yet. Once the snow melts later in the week they will make the first run, and in another week the river will be good to go. Water temp has more to do with how active they are and how well they will bite.

Got a few baby (28") maumee pike today, but cant brag about dinks.


----------



## HOCKEY

hollandbass said:


> I agree, water temp means little once the fish stage they wait for a blow out. Its the same with steelies. The eyes are already staged as ive seen more than a few caught at the mouth, but they are not moving much yet. Once the snow melts later in the week they will make the first run, and in another week the river will be good to go. Water temp has more to do with how active they are and how well they will bite.
> 
> Got a few baby (28") maumee pike today, but cant brag about dinks.


Just wondering about the pike , dam area or in the creeks, we catch all
year round in the creeks up to 30 inches, just picking your brain.


----------



## BassMaster09

where did you get those pike at?


----------



## mjgood

Water temp effects fish in a lot of ways but so does the ammount of daylight. I agree with the water leve rising and the fish coming if enough daylight on the retina. They will be here until the temp is right and then the females will spawn and leave. A few jacks will hang for a while after that.We wolud catch walleyes all through june, july and august when I was a kid. Don't know if they still hang in the old holes or not.


----------



## hollandbass

creeks, slack water about 1 mile down from the dam, walk the shore; spinnerbait and jerkbait with only 1 back hook, still gets em


----------



## BassMaster09

hollandbass, north or south bank?


----------



## BFG

Warm water run-off + full moon + daylight = fish in the river...


----------



## hollandbass

grand rapids side, river drive, away from the dam/downstream


----------



## ERIE REBEL

Coolwater is right the temp has to hit forty before any serious fish movement begins.Ideal situation stop at Orleans,see fish rolling on the top the bite is ON!!


----------



## HOCKEY

The problem with you all you warm water fisherman is you are afaired of change, the run has to be in full swing and fish jumping in the boat before
you start, have any of you every try the small creek next to expressway
bridge, the creek that runs off buttinwood, the small creek off blue grass
island, the back water upstream of white street, or the bay water at the
turnpike bridge, is where all the early run walleyes are, including maney
females, deep warm mud bottom water, right now, but you must have 
light senity rods light line and long leads, very small tails, if there was ice
on the lake or jigging from boats they bite all the time this time of year,
same is thru in the river, you just have to change your tech. as for the rest
of the year we get walleyes in the river right up to ice up, and no one 
around us after may 30th, you don't know what you are missing.


----------



## hollandbass

Many cant hack the cold, i am fine with that. (grin) Heard of 4 eyes today, they must be the retard fish who forgot to check the thermometer before heading out.


----------



## CoolWater

There are always some resident Walleye in the river just as an FYI.

I'm sure some Walleye are going to be taken earlier then the water hitting 40, that's just the standard I have always used before I go out for them. I've found after the water hits 40 my chance for success is dramatically improved. I want a fun fishing experience - for myself that means only fishing after that temperature standard.

It isn't about it being too cold out or having to have the perfect 'full swing' of the run before I want to fish it... I fish the Steelhead from Fall through Spring, all winter long including some awful weather... It just doesn't make sense for me in Huron - to have closer better fishing for Steelhead then to drive further away for sketchy walleye fishing.


----------



## BassMaster09

im going out today after classes to try for those pike. ill let you guys know how it went


----------



## fishingfoolBG

Went out yesterday from 4 to about 7 30 and tried for some pike down from the GR dam.Didnt have a single bite the whole time. The water was muddy and up high. Im going to wait till the water clarity gets a little better. Hey bassmaster09 let me know how you do today. Im thinking about trying agian later this week.


----------



## pig

looks like some walleye are coming out of the river.i have seen 3 my self, hey hockey just wondering if you would like to teach me some tricks


----------



## ERIE REBEL

If you want to stand down there and four-hundred casts for more three or maybe four fish,then you go for it big boy.Expierence has told me that once the water hits forty your success rate will improve.Seen That been There done That.


----------



## BassMaster09

no luck with those pike i snagged a carp though..... i might try again thursday


----------



## HOCKEY

no problem just email me [email protected]


----------



## HOCKEY

since i got home tonight the phone has been ringing, all my friends got walleyes today from perrysburg to jermore rd, up to 7lbs. a little rain and it
will only get better.


----------



## NateTessler13

Hey guys and gals,
I did pretty well on the Maumee last year during the run. I got my tackle from Maumee Tackle and their website was really informative about current river conditions. Here's the website for you guys... maumeetackle.net
Hope it's helpful, and I hope to see you in the water (except at my favorite spot at Buttonwood!)


----------



## hollandbass

Got a few today guys, only had a few hours to fish. My buddy limited in 55 minutres. Orleans park, 3' leader chartuse grub.


----------



## fishingfoolBG

Well I have nothing to do tomorrow evening I might just have to give it a try after a report like that. Hopefully the weather was like today. Ill bring my camera just in case.


----------



## Walleye_man

Not that Im doubting what the reports are but I was
at orleans today for about 3 hours using a 3 foot leader and got nothing
I wont believe a walleye is in the river till someone gives me
a picture I was out there with 6 other people and saw nothing
In my three hours I was there. No offence Hollandbass I WANT PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!! I HAVENT SINCE A FISH SINCE OCTOBER!!!!


----------



## hollandbass

From his camera phone, almost limit for 3 guys. I dont know what time you went but once the river went up it was over. I got 2 bites both by 12pm. River wont be good for at least 3-4 days as it sits.


----------



## swantucky

I am not doubting that a limit was taken today, but any of you fellas that have to travel any distance best give it at least a few days before you spend $3.50 a gallon for gas to get here. There are VERY few fish in the river and even fewer being caught. I suppose if you know "the spot" you may do o.k. but I have fished twice this week and have yet to see a fish, legal or otherwise. I believe that will change over the next few days. The water is still going up as of 6pm tonight and that should bring up a decent # of fish.

I catch my share of fish down there every year and right now is NOT a good time for guys to make travel plans based on 1 limit. I agree if we were on the ice right now or in a boat on the reefs we would be catching fish, the river is just a different game.


----------



## hollandbass

I think he said the biggest beat up male was 24"


----------



## swantucky

Thanks for the pics hollandbass! They must be moving in as we speak. It should be good when the water starts dropping.


----------



## Nathan

Im sorry half the walleye in that picture should have been released..Dinks


----------



## Walleye_man

Thanks for the pics holland bass I got out there at 2:45
Good to see walleye are In the river I just want one now lol.
Hopefully I can get something sunday when I go. good thing Im not that far from the river Even tho I didnt get anything I had fun and it was nice out!


----------



## swantucky

Nathan said:


> Im sorry half the walleye in that picture should have been released..Dinks


They look like good eaters to me!!


----------



## hollandbass

Well i didnt measure everyones fish, but they all are about 17"-24" so id say thats about perfect for fish fry  The river was raging mid-day, the bite way way over, i stayed for another hour and didnt get anything else, had to go to 1oz weight. At 2:45 i would imagine it was up another half a foot.


----------



## Walleye_man

Yea it was up yesterday river was up alot since when i was there.
I fished in the little bay with very little current figured i would of got something, picked up lures and line from other people from last year lol river didn't take any of mind tho


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Nathan said:


> Im sorry half the walleye in that picture should have been released..Dinks


Those are some good fish. I would keep em!
Thanks for the reports and pics


----------



## hiddenlake

lol, thats what I hope I catch the whole run, if I catch some bigger females their good smoked. Like swantucky said, a few more days and things should be about ready for most of us, forcast calls for alot off rain heading our way tho, that could be a good thing !!!!!


----------



## mbw1924

Nathan said:


> Im sorry half the walleye in that picture should have been released..Dinks


legal, anf fits in the frying pan.


----------



## Brian.Smith

Very nice to see, I will be up the 24, 25, 26, It's been a while since I went to the eye run last time was a mad house. Thats why I am going during the week, I was just wondering if Grand Rapids getts fish.


----------



## hollandbass

Grand Rapids is too far for them, i am sure there are a few but you will have much better luck downstream. River is BLOWN guys, but its at 41F which is great.


----------



## Duckdude82

swantucky said:


> I catch my share of fish down there every year


oh jesus i've fished by you before tucky......guy buys a shiny new ugly stick, catches 4 walleye last year on the river and calls himself a pro


----------



## swantucky

Duckdude82 said:


> oh jesus i've fished by you before tucky......guy buys a shiny new ugly stick, catches 4 walleye last year on the river and calls himself a pro


Duckdude is right, I am a poser:S :S I just talk a good game on the computer.


----------



## beatsworkin

Ahhh spring is in the air.......guys talkin about the Maumee and someone arguing about what someone legaly caught and kept! I am impressed, I don't think I saw one negative comment on snagging and the thread is at 44 posts! 

I will most likely not get to make the drive up to fish the river, been wanting to for years but can never make the time. I enjoy reading these posts, thanks for sharing the pics. I have not wet a line since Father's day last June so it is nice to read these posts and see the pics.....keep 'em coming! 

Those "dinks" sure look tasty!!


----------



## Duckdude82

swantucky said:


> Duckdude is right, I am a poser:S :S I just talk a good game on the computer.


hahaha you know i'm just messin around. 

you headin down this weekend? i'm planning on doin it up with BFG sunday. i may get bord and have to give it a try tomorrow too not sure yet. i really had no ambition until i checked out orleans yesterday evening. nobody was catching anything but it reminded me how close i am. kinda got that bit of excitement going.


----------



## swantucky

I'll probably go Sunday, it may still be too high but the fish should be there. The news said the water will crest late Sat. or early Sun.


----------



## mbw1924

beatsworkin said:


> Ahhh spring is in the air.......guys talkin about the Maumee and someone arguing about what someone legaly caught and kept! I am impressed, I don't think I saw one negative comment on snagging and the thread is at 44 posts!
> 
> I will most likely not get to make the drive up to fish the river, been wanting to for years but can never make the time. I enjoy reading these posts, thanks for sharing the pics. I have not wet a line since Father's day last June so it is nice to read these posts and see the pics.....keep 'em coming!
> 
> Those "dinks" sure look tasty!!


ill bet he snagged them fish. 

there ive started it for you.

i was wondering myself why someone would throw them back. dosnt make sense, they loog yummy to me.


----------



## fishbonez

they must be yummy, if there loog!!


----------



## fishbonez

loog yummy yum!!!


mbw1924 said:


> ill bet he snagged them fish.
> 
> there ive started it for you.
> 
> i was wondering myself why someone would throw them back. dosnt make sense, they loog yummy to me.


----------



## hollandbass

I am not even gonna argue, they are dinks but thats what tastes good: D 

Although I have about 2000 pictures of nice Ohio 2007 fish, I will hang a few of the occasional LUNKER.

How about 13lb trout? Or 7.5 and 9lb Ohio bass?


----------



## hollandbass

need to dig up my pics of 3lb ohio crappie and a double digit "jumbo overgrown maumee perch"


----------



## Bling

Let the testosterone fly!!!
Serious though, glad to see some fish being caught. Hoping to make it Monday. River should be heading down again.


----------



## mbw1924

hollandbass said:


> I am not even gonna argue, they are dinks but thats what tastes good: D
> 
> Although I have about 2000 pictures of nice Ohio 2007 fish, I will hang a few of the occasional LUNKER.
> 
> How about 13lb trout? Or 7.5 and 9lb Ohio bass?


sweet fish man


----------



## mrphish42

Thats what fishin is about..........You guys are doing a great job.......helps us far-a-ways.................stay in touch... Thanks.....


----------



## Duckdude82

hollandbass said:


> I am not even gonna argue, they are dinks but that&#8217;s what tastes good: D
> 
> Although I have about 2000 pictures of nice Ohio 2007 fish, I will hang a few of the occasional LUNKER.
> 
> How about 13lb trout? Or 7.5 and 9lb Ohio bass?



one from out of state but a decent display of lake michigan's potential

28lb king and an 15ish lber










and now back to ohio.....13 lb jack i should have put on the wall but will forever kick myself for! i've caught larger but never a jack of that size and color









a lake erie 5lb coho in 2002










though i'd love to say i'm the lunker eye slayer i'm not. never cleared the 30 inch mark myself but my little brother scored a 31 inch 11lb (on an official scale) spawned out mid june eye.


----------



## beatsworkin

Nice looking bass....salmon....and 'eyes Hollandbass and DD82!


----------



## hollandbass

Sweet hawgs ducky!


----------



## jojopro

Duckdude82 said:


> and now back to ohio.....13 lb jack i should have put on the wall but will forever kick myself for! i've caught larger but never a jack of that size and color


That was surely a gorgeous trophy buck steel there. Why don't you stop kicking yourself already and just get a replica made? 

I have only one fish on the wall so far, (31" 11lb. walleye from last March on the Maumee), and every time I look at her I feel a little guilty that she's not still swimming. I have no problem with people taking an occasional trophy, but I think it will only be replicas for me from now on, even if they are more expensive. Call me a crazy tree hugger, but I personally can't justify killing anything for sport unless I'm gonna eat it. 

John


----------



## midoh39

So do you guys think it'll fish by next Saturday. If not im going to try for some hybrids. But this is my only chance to fish the maumee


----------



## tmorrow

I think there will be some in there when the river goes back down. Probably not in full run though.


----------



## jb1136

Real Men Fish for the BIG ONES


----------



## swantucky

jb1136 said:


> Real Men Fish for the BIG ONES
> 
> View attachment 12320


D
Where on the Maumee did you catch that one?? I have caught a few but never that large in size:C


----------



## hiddenlake

:d :d :d :d


LOL


----------



## jb1136

Hey If I knew that,I wouldn't tell ANYBODY! ......They usually dont hit until the water is 98 degrees! Thats enough to fill the belly.lol


----------



## The One

who needs a motor when you have a tarpon to pull you around?


----------



## Papascott

Randy did you survive the festivities? We, our group of 3 couples, won 3 rifles and a pistol at the banquet last night, not a thing by me

Scott


----------



## swantucky

Papascott said:


> Randy did you survive the festivities? We, our group of 3 couples, won 3 rifles and a pistol at the banquet last night, not a thing by me
> 
> Scott


I survived and walked out with a nice chunk of cash!! Most of which I promply spent on gear.


----------



## Duckdude82

swantucky said:


> I survived and walked out with a nice chunk of cash!! Most of which I promply spent on gear.



i'm callin the IRS!  wish i could have made ip up for the binge. the inlaws were in down and we had a little maumee binge of our own.


----------



## hiddenlake

Hit the river along the towpath today, very few people. Ended up with all snagged fish today, I brought in 2 walleye today, 3 and 5 pound males, was really surprised at their size, could be a good thing to come. Also snagged a sucker, my bud brought in 2 eyes himself. Water clarity was maybe 3''. Really thought I would land a legal fish but never happened. Was still GOOD to be out there again. My guess would be less than a week if the rain dont flood the river. Next time should beable to stinger some eyes. I threw all colors at them today.. Good luck


----------



## swantucky

Were you guys on the point?? I fished the towpath after work and hit ziltch. I stayed away from the point, there were two guys already out there.


----------



## quietstorm

The towpath? Exactly where is that?


----------



## hollandbass

i was there too, not sure if its the same "point" but snagged one, threw him back and 2 more hours of nothing


----------



## hiddenlake

yes that was us on the point, me and another swantuckian, lol


----------



## hiddenlake

them walleye were just laying out of the current in their usual spot there at the point, they just had lock-jaw. That 5 pounder missed going on my stringer by about 2'', lol. Towpath is on maumee side of river and I think it starts at the maumee perrysburg bridge and goes south.


----------



## midoh39

I'll be up on Monday unless the river is totally blown out. I hope ill have a repeat of last year


----------



## ostbucks98

Is this the towpath?


----------



## Walleye_man

Thats the white street town path I'm pretty sure and Ford street is towards blue grass.


----------



## hiddenlake

yes, we were towards ford st.


----------

